# Sunflower Fuzz  ( Analogman Sunface )



## Pimpoftheyear70 (Apr 13, 2020)

Can anyone tell me the pinout for the transistors in this build ?
We are using pair of OC77 Mullard units with the red dots .
The red dot = Collector on the transistor
Base = center pin 
Emitter = other pin 


Q1  and   Q2

As you look at the pcb diagram from left - right
They are marked NKT275 in the center of each etc .



Thank you for any help !!!

POTY


----------



## Nostradoomus (Apr 13, 2020)

EBC left to right, emitter is usually the tab on metal can transistors.


----------



## Pimpoftheyear70 (Apr 13, 2020)

These OC77 don't have a tab for orientation .
They are only marked with a Red dot to show the collector .
I just wasn't sure about the pcb etc .


Nostradoomus
Thx for your help .


IMO , this should marked on the PCB as there are several transistors that can be used in that location with vastly different pin arrangements .


----------



## Pimpoftheyear70 (Apr 13, 2020)

So to recap ...


Front left to right as seen on the PCB .


E ------- C
---- B -----


----------



## Nostradoomus (Apr 14, 2020)

Yep should be good. Socket it just in case!


----------



## Pimpoftheyear70 (Apr 17, 2020)

?
Thanks again !!


----------



## Crookedtooth (Apr 19, 2020)

Hey there! Just started to build my Sunflower Fuzz too and sourcing parts. I haven't been able to find any NKT275's (they sound very rare), so what made you choose the OC77? Are there are any other substitutes you have found or might recommend? Looking at you too @Nostradoomus  Thanks!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Apr 19, 2020)

I will always advise you to buy a big bag of PNP germanium on eBay and play around with socketing them. You can also email pedalhacker electronics and get them to pick you a set if you don’t want to, it’s a good learning experience though.


----------

